# Commercial roof weather plan



## rdean09 (Feb 26, 2014)

I recently was asked for a weather plan from a large contractor. Does anyone have an example of one of these you have used in the past? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Having a plan for protecting your roof in the event of severe weather conditions is extremely important. After all, your roof is what's keeping your business or your office space safe from potential damage. 

Annual and even seasonal inspections can help to keep your roof safe, such as post-winter checkups to look for damage that might have been caused by snow or ice. You should also prepare a checklist of things to check in preparation for severe weather, including looking for leaks, cleaning out the gutters and drains, and checking your roof membrane for tears. You'll also want to check your roof's flashing, penetrations, and joints for any problems.


----------



## Baker Roofing (Aug 1, 2019)

That is a fairly common request from GC when working on commercial projects. The previous poster did a fine job of covering all your basic elements. The GC just wants to know you are covered when inclement weather is possible.




Baker Roofing Texas
www.baker-roofing.com


----------

